# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Chế máy khoan EDM

## hoangson

Chào các bác!
Bác nào có tài liệu dựng 1 cái máy khoan EDM cho em xin với (bo mạch mua loại nào, phần khung, phần điều khiển....). Em có tấm sắt dày 1.5mm, trên đó khoan mấy lỗ 0.5mm mà chưa biết dùng cách nào. Qua tìm hiểu thấy nên dùng máy khoan EDM nhưng em mù tịt về phần điện nên lên đây nhờ các bác giúp đỡ dựng 1 con để nghịch xem như nào.
Thanks các bác!

----------

bibonxyz

----------


## edonguyen

bác search gg thử xem, mấy cái này ngta hướng dẫn đầy mà.......

----------


## Salesvinhhao

theo dõi ủng hộ bác chế tạo máy edm.

----------

